# Shrimps



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

I was was wondering If de-shelling the raw shrimp were a must? Last time I bought them it took a while to de-shell them and wondered why I was even doing it. Anyone know something about the shells I don't?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if your fish is over 8 inchs don't worry about it he well eat the shell too.. and the shell is vary healthy for your fish as well ..


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

My P's are only about 6iches and I never deshell my shirmps.. They eat em shelled.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yea the shell is very good for them iff they will eat it.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Sometimes mine eat them sometimes not.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

the shell if they eat it, it's very healthy for them, it'll help out there color; rbp's will be come more red, so its said it would.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

My ps wont eat the shell, so I'm forced to remove it and only leave the tail.

If you can get your Piranhas to eat the shell then just leave it on.

Hater


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i only pick up the uncooked unpeeled shrimp. cheaper than the peeled and way better for them.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Mine WILL NOT eat with the shell.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Mine neither. they dont eat it with the shell on, ive tried but to no use. So, i just pick up the peeled shrimp.


----------

